# A must try bacon



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have been plagued by poor retail bacon for many years,to much fat,curls up in the pan, cooks up tough to chew etc.and with no flavor

Well the War Dept has come home now three times with a successful foray to Wal Mart where she buys a thick sliced,hickory smoked bacon that is absolutely great and does none of the above.

The name is Wright made in Arkansas,,,,,you have to try this one if you are a bacon eater.
DL


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

I like the thick sliced bacon from Schwan's. It's kind of expensive but VERY good! Lot's of meat, little fat, and bigtime flavor.
I'll have to go to Wallyworld and see if they have that bacon your talking bout. I'd like to compare it the the Schwan's thick sliced bacon. Maybe I can still have flavor and save a few cents. Thanks for the tip.

Kay


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I haven't tried the Wright bacon but I think HEB carries it also.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*UMMmmmm Bacon!! Bacon, Bakin, bacon!!*

I will try it!! Like you I love good bacon, and havent found any real good in ages. Years ago a company name Sauers made some GREAT smoked bacon with the rind on. I could only find it in a couple of stores, and havent seen it in ages. You would unwrap the butchers paper and smoke would permeate the whole kitchen. Before they invented cholesterol, I used to slice off a couple of thick slices, fry them up, lay my bread on top while cooking to absorb the deliciously evil grease, put bacon on it and chow down!! They virtually dont sell bacon slabs with the rind on any more. I have looked for rashers of bacon with the rind on so I could smoke it myself and not had any luck! Am leaving for wallyworld in a short. PS--A couple of those would cure most hangovers!! LOL

Thanks
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lol*

Just went and checked my kind of bacon, and it WAS Wrights!! Good, but still not GREAT!!!

Thanks again, 
R3F


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Makin Bacon*

RED3FISH,
I have never tried to smoke bacon but I have seen uncured/smoked pork bellies with the rind on in several of the larger oriental markets. Maybe try Hong Kong Market on Bellaire or Veterans Memorial in the 1960 area. Good luck.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks Fishnfetish*

I might have to try them! There is a butcher business in Brookshire, but they bought out a whole rib section of what must have been a 500# sow. Wasn't a bad deal tho. I think it was 1.45 a pound. But after taking the bacon off the ribs, it would have been about 2' long LOL. Bacon AND ribs for 1.45--not too shabby!!

Thanks for suggestion
Later
R3F


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

*Tab*

I love what we call TAB (Tick As$ Bacon) .

Great to season the bottom of your pan with before you drop in the water, pintos and hocks.

Your right about the better eatin for breakfast. I will have to check out this brand. I usually get the Blue Ribbon TAB.

Thanks for the info!

GCB


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Wright's also sells bacon ends and pieces in a box. Bacon adds good flavor to almost any dish IMO. The possibilities are endless. PORK FAT RULES!!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

It's Blue Ribbon at our house or nothing. They have a peppered bacon that is really good. They make the best patty sausage IMO, especially the Hot.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ummmm...Bacon Lovers coming out of the closet! LOL*

Just wont let this string die!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

*oven cooked*

for good bacon try putting it on a cookie cooling rack over a foil lined drip pan and cook it at about 400deg. for about 20 minutes, more for crisper and see how you like it. no soaking splattering grease and man is it good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I like the thick jalapeno bacon that HEB sells.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Wright Bacon is an Excellent Bacon


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I could eat a pound a bacon a day! I'm also an Elvis fan! Anyway, some of the best bacon I have ever had was bought at Centerville at Woody's. They make smoke their own bacon. The bacon has a great flavor, peppered, and very little fat, well just enough to give you flavor. Doesn't curl when you cook it either.


----------



## mrsmccunn (Nov 16, 2005)

As I was reading all these posts, Woody's in Centerville came to mind! 
GS MAN beat me to posting it! 
Nice bacon! Yum!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Big time bacon lovers in this house.

Have you tried fried potatoes w/bacon, then melt some cheese over it all. Great with burgers.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

dicklaxt2 said:


> I have been plagued by poor retail bacon for many years,to much fat,curls up in the pan, cooks up tough to chew etc.and with no flavor
> 
> Well the War Dept has come home now three times with a successful foray to Wal Mart where she buys a thick sliced,hickory smoked bacon that is absolutely great and does none of the above.
> 
> ...


Right with ya there, D!ck! We had a Gerlands in Deer Park that sold their brand of bacon. I never bought bacon anywhere else. It was the absolute best! Then Food Town bought 'em out and I found out that Wright was the maker of Gerlands private lable bacon. You can get Wright bacon almost anywhere and as D!ck says...It's the best!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

If I had to request a last meal, it would be a BLT with a pound of bacon on it.


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill,

I haven't tried your recipe on the fried taters, cheese and bacon part...It sounds good...My favorite tater recipe is to fry along with green onions for an out-of-this-world flavor...

I have to agree that Wright bacon is great bacon, even if it tends to get a little expensive at times. It definitely beats that carboard **** called "bacon" one can buy for a dollar and some change!

Now for Bacon Ends and Pieces.... One can purchase 3 lbs of it for a little over four dollars at Wally World....When I'm being a cheapskate I'll purchase some... Its the only "cheap" (in price) bacon that I'll buy now....


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Wright's Bacon is the only kind Troutsnot and I will use...we have found it impossible to beat!!!


MrsTroutSnot


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Ziegler's Grocery in Dickinson carries Pork Jowl Bacon with the rind on. Our babysitter introduced us to it and it is awesome. You cut it yourself, however thick you want it!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> Just wont let this string die!! LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


LOL. Still going and going.

I just bought a slab of Wright's Peppered bacon and it ranks right up there with Blue Ribbon.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Wrights bacon is the best and I fry the whole box of bacon ends great stuff.Lubricates the joints and arteries.


----------



## roughie (Aug 6, 2006)

"Love that Wrights bacon."


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

ive been eatin wright bacon fer years its great--.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*OK, one more....*

I found another pretty darn good bacon....it is smoked, peppered, salt pork made by Bear Creek. Red and yellow lable. Made in Marshall, Tx....kinda hard to find, but I buy 3 or 4 of them when I find it. Salt pork, used to be packed with lots of salt, but today, salt pork only means cured in brine. Thick sliced, and great in beans etc. or just by itself!

Later
R3F


----------

